# Wireless adapter



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

My friend built me a computer this summer and I have been really pleased with it, except that he was not aware that my house did not have wired internet throughout. 
Being the uninformed consumer I am, I made a trip to my local Best Buy to let someone with more info help me get what I needed. He basically said I need a wireless adapter and that anything would do the trick (including the cheapest model). Anything? I figured I would just buy the cheapest one I could find online. At "Newegg" I found a "Rosewell" with good reviews for $20.

I can get about 2 baras on a good day. It is not slow, it just loads forever and then gives up saying that an error occurred.

I tried a few tricks I read (put aluminum foil next to the router to direct the signal toward my computer, etc).
I can't run an Ethernet cable from the router down the hallway, so I must go 
wireless.

All this to say I need a better wireless card/adapter:
-Its apporx. a 60 ft distance with 3 walls in between.
-The router is from ATT and is a "2Wire" system.
-I don't know if it is an "n" or "g" series (can I use an "n" with my system and my router -- windows 7)
-And lastly (i realize I'm asking for a miracle) I'm looking for the least expensive option.

Any suggestions? I WON"T be gaming, I just need it to work and would appreciate if it was quick also. I know its doable cause the laptop works fine!


Thank you!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Try updating your wireless adapter to the current one. You may manually update/download it from the manufacturer's site.

=====================
Try removing all wireless profiles stored in his computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

=====================
From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's the attachment:


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

I also just removed all the wireless profiles and re-connected to the network. This is what the network scanner looks look now:


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

How do I do the first thing you suggested (Update the wireless adapter).

I found it on their website x_http://rosewill.com/products/d_1582/productDetail.htm

Do I re-download the driver?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's change the wireless Channel first to 1, 6 or 11. See which one you can get a full signal by running the Xirrus tool again. You will need to logon and access the router's config page for this to change the Channel.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

How do I do that?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you know the router's IP and the LogIn? You will need this to access and tinker around router settings. Then locate the Wireless page, in here you shd be able to find the current Wireless you're on then Change it from there.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

I have some of the codes for it. I have one that allows access to the wireless. Where will I find the wireless page? Once I get there I adjust 1,6 or 11 and check the signal strength on each? What number indicates good signal strength?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would try Channel 1 first and test your connection, run the Xirrus Tool and it will be pretty obvious if you get an excellent signal. If Channel 1 didn't work, then try Channel 6, then 11.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Where and how do I change these channels?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you ever access your router's configuration page before? You'll have to open up a browser and type http://Router's IP Address. If you don't know your router's IP or Gateway IP then pls. provide the info below and paste it here.

How about the UserName and Password for the router?If you do not know this also, please provide the exact Make and Model of your router.

Can you pls. provide an *ipconfig /all *info of your computer? Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type *cmd* and press enter. From the command prompt screen, type the word *ipconfig /all* and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ryan>ipconfig / all

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all |
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] |
/showclassid6 adapter |
/setclassid6 adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.
/showclassid6 Displays all the IPv6 DHCP class IDs allowed for adapter
.
/setclassid6 Modifies the IPv6 DHCP class id.


The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid and Setclassid6, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is
removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments

C:\Users\Ryan>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please try it again, please copy and paste this to your computer's command prompt => *ipconfig /all* then press enter there's no space in between the / and all, pls. look carefully.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

For the router, I've never used a user name/password, I've always just typed in the number written on the bottom of the router:3031139487.

It is from ATT and is a 2wire Gateway.

SN# 480819043244

some other number that is unlabeled: 4200-001047-001


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ryan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ryan-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-EF-0E-42-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28d6:71d3:c5d9:f101%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.70(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 09, 2010 8:28:02 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 13, 2010 6:34:02 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335551215
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-F4-AC-63-E0-CB-4E-5D-DB-E3

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-5D-DB-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:14a3:37fb:3f57:feb9(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14a3:37fb:3f57:feb9%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Ryan>


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

is that what you need? is there a space between "ipconfig" and the " / " ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Perfect! Now click here=> *http://192.168.1.254* it will open up a browser then you will need the LogIn for your router.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

I clicked on the link, but I cannot find a "login" page.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What happens when you clicked on the link? It should ask you to enter the UserName and Password of the router's config page.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

It doesn't show a network config page.
The initial page has tabs at the top that say: system, broadband link, home network, and firewall.
In the system tab, there is a sub-tab that says "system password." I clicked on that and put in a password.
After correctly entering it, it took me to a page to change the system password.

I don't feel like this is "logged in."


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your router settings should be similar to this link, and will show you how to logon to your router's settings and change the Wireless Channel.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

I click it and it shows a page with tabs at the top that say:
System, broadband link, home network, firewall.

In system I clicked on system password and put in the password, but that was only allow access to change the password. It did not "login"


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you please post some print screens and upload them here? I'd like to see them please.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

heres the where the link send me:


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's the only place I found that asks for a password:


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's the screen it takes me too after I put in the password:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very helpful, thank you. That's the same page that I sent you, it's important that you password protect your router's config. just make a note of it. Here's the link again on how to change your wireless channel.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Heres the scan for Channel #1


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's the scan for #6


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's the scan for #11.

As a note, the network was originally on channel #8


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

None of those look good, you're supposed to be getting excellent signal or 5bars. Next thing to do is to borrow a USB wireless network adapter and test it out. You might need to replace your network adapter and make sure to get something with removal antennas preferably Hi-Gain Antennas. I bought one of those and it works pretty good.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

Which is what I originally planned on doing. 
Which should I get thats semi-cheap, but reliable and will work?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

60ft of distance from the router - you will need a High Gain Device. Please check this out.

This is what I bought for one of our Vista computers at home. It has Hi-gain Antenna, perhaps what you might need. Pls. check out the compatibility with Windows 7. You must also read reviews prior to buying anything.

or....just buy this one, Indoor Antenna, it has great reviews.

If they don't work pretty good, test it one within 7 days. My experience with Amazon on buying and returning merchandise is such a Hassle-Free.


----------



## hill_reaper (Nov 8, 2010)

which is the better option? Which is prefered?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I like this one=> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d.html/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/189-7005575-1551119?a=B0000DIET2

The indoor device link that I sent you would work too. If you want to replace your integrated wireless adapter, the G-sky might work for you. Sorry if I don't have just one option for you bec there are plenty out there.


----------

